# Henry Slade ?



## Happylad (Jun 6, 2021)

As a type 1 and a former fan of Henry Slade I,m interested know what further information he would get on the Vacine roll out.  Is there more type 1's will need to know?    To be honest  in my view as  Public figure and player in the national team he should have kept his mouth shut.


----------



## Inka (Jun 6, 2021)

I have no idea what he said. Do you have a link?


----------



## Inka (Jun 6, 2021)

Ah, Google tells me that he “doesn’t trust it [the vaccine]”   It’s up to him whether he has it or not, but I agree with you in that he’d have been better to keep quiet.


----------



## helli (Jun 6, 2021)

I agree. He has been a fantastic Type 1 ambassador.
But he has a right to make his own decision about the jab.
Shame he has decided not to take at the moment but I can see his point about not having information about long term affects and he has to be a fit chap so he will not be overweight, his HbA1C has to be in range to play rugby and he is unlikely to have any other comorbidities so he is not in the highest at risk categories. 
Unfortunately, some people will not be able to separate his fitness from his decision not to take the jab, At least he has not been spreading misinformation.


----------



## nonethewiser (Jun 6, 2021)

tbh couldn't care less what he says or anyone else, had no hesitation  having both vaccines, he might think different if he catches virus.


----------

